# Guess the wood



## ross51 (Feb 23, 2007)

I saw a pen made with this and thought it was unusual.  I have never seen anything posted here with this wood.  CA finish.


----------



## bradh (Feb 23, 2007)

Looks like OSB (oriented strand board or "chip board")


----------



## Ligget (Feb 23, 2007)

I agree with Brad, looks like it from over here anyway![8D]


----------



## les-smith (Feb 23, 2007)

Is it straw?


----------



## Jerryconn (Feb 23, 2007)

I was going to guess plywood but I think OSB is a better one


----------



## dfurlano (Feb 23, 2007)

drift wood?


----------



## alamocdc (Feb 23, 2007)

I think it's called by something like TS-117, but I've never seen it except in pen blanks. But mine has the same OSB look to it, but the "chips", or "strands" are smaller than in OSB.

Oh, and I like the look, BTW.[^]


----------



## ross51 (Feb 23, 2007)

It's OSB.  About 5 or 6 pieces of 1/2". It was a pain to turn and a bigger pain to CA finish.  I was surprised at how good the finished product looks (in person) considering what I started with.


----------



## freedomhouse (Feb 23, 2007)

I purchased something like it from a member (search "paralam". He called it Paralam.... turn it fast & light... gob's of CA ... very interesting grain(s)......  might try to dye it next pen?


----------



## jjenk02 (Feb 23, 2007)

Sawdust??


----------



## bradh (Feb 24, 2007)

WOW, that is the first time I ever got a "guess-the- wood" question right!


----------



## bob393 (Feb 24, 2007)

OSB, cool How about MicroLam, It's 1 3/4" thick.


----------



## KenV (Feb 24, 2007)

The instant gallery at the Desert Woodturners Roundup had a small bowl of OSB on display.  Looked good with a finish that filled the surface smoothly.  Did you use CA to fill the surface or something else??


----------



## ross51 (Feb 25, 2007)

Yep, CA all the way.  I put 3 coats of thin and began filling with medium.  Some of the gaps were big.  This stuff turns out sawdust then a big chunk.  I turned close to the size I wanted, then sanded with 60 grit to smooth as best I could.


----------



## gothycdesigns (May 2, 2007)

I know late posting, but it was link from another posting.  Pretty interesting, what speed do you recommend turnig it at? does it want to splinter a lot or chip out? I thought about it one time, but got to thinking it would break apart no matter what speed I turned it.  Looks great. I guess I'll have to take a second thought in it.

Thanks for posting.

GD


----------



## ross51 (May 2, 2007)

I'm not sure what speed I turned this piece.  I guess around 1000rpm.  It did chip out a lot of small pieces.  Not to the point of being afraid to turn it.  I turned it close to size and then sanded down to what I wanted starting with 60 grit. I tried a lacquer finish but i looked bad.  I sanded that off and started filling with medium CA.  After I had most of the big holes filled I started putting on a CA finish.  I think I put about 20 cotes  of medium before sanding and buffing.  It turned out to be more work than I expected but I liked the finished product.


----------



## Fred (May 3, 2007)

Maybe the piece would lend itself to being stabilized and dyed. I bet it would take on a neat appearance afterwards.

BTW, very nice work and the finished piece is interesting. Congrats... []


----------



## Nolan (May 3, 2007)

As Billy stated there is a product called TS,17. It will have the same overall appearence but is completely different makeup. I use it as a replacement for dimensional lumber (2x6 through 2x12). It is a product that has heat and presure activated glues, starts out like 3" to 4" thick and is pressed to 1 1/2 thick. It is one of those continous bed production things. They are like 8' wide and get gang ripped into 5.5, 7.25, 9.5 or 11.875 widths by the 24' or 48' long. COOL operation. Wood in the product if I remember correctly is poplar and spruce and awesome glue. I get it in units 24' long (used to get 48' but was a handling problem)


----------

